# Training crits in the Lehigh Valley?



## bkranich (May 7, 2004)

I'm a Cat 4 trackie looking to upgrade this year. I was living out in Pittsburgh last year, and they had a weekly crit from April until September. I really found the mid-week race to help me on the track. Anything like that out here?

I know there's some kind of race out at the Rodale park, but not sure when it is and it it's started. I understand it's totally brutal. And I heard something about a south Bethlehem crit, but I'm foggy on the details. I'm unattached, so I don't have the inside scoop on much. 

Thanks for any help.

Brooks K.


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

bkranich said:


> I'm a Cat 4 trackie looking to upgrade this year. I was living out in Pittsburgh last year, and they had a weekly crit from April until September. I really found the mid-week race to help me on the track. Anything like that out here?
> 
> I know there's some kind of race out at the Rodale park, but not sure when it is and it it's started. I understand it's totally brutal. And I heard something about a south Bethlehem crit, but I'm foggy on the details. I'm unattached, so I don't have the inside scoop on much.
> 
> ...


Every wednesday night at 5:30 and sunday mornings at 10 am is the 'derby'. they leave from the velodrome parking lot. 30 miles, the last 12-14 miles is all out. you get a lot of pro-riders, marty nothstein, jaun haedo from colovita and a few of the snow valley riders are regulars. every thurday at 6 pm is the training series run by the lehigh wheelman on the rodale course. good luck
http://www.pacycling.org/
http://www.enter.net/~lehighwheelmen/


----------

